# Looking for a good source for an air straightener project? Enough with all this aftermarket CAI air turbulence



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

So I have an OEM K04 setup on my car with All the eurojet bells and whistles, CAI/VALVE Cover/ CATCH CAN / S3 Reroute...etc

I am also running APR tuning which I like very much and would rather not change...The problem is now having run into the surge line with regards to air turbulence, my only APR certified solution is to throw the stock air box back on:thumbdown: which would require all kinds of rerouting and head ache which I just will not do. 

I love my Eurojet Valve cover and its too pretty to put the OEM one back. So I started digging around for an air straightener solution. 

This is what I found 








http://www.treadstoneperformance.co...yComb+MAF+Mass+Air+Meter+Airflow+Straightener 

This is well and good but, the smallest size I can readily source is for a 3inch MAF and wouldn't you know it the Eurojet maf section is roughly 2.75inches 

So my question is does anyone know of a place to source this honeycomb material in custom diameters ?

I figure finding some kind of air straightener solution could help out lots of K04 owners while making each and every CAI setup a bit more viable for any tuner.

Just a thought and would love some feed back


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

You can get the ATP intake and put that stuff in the 3" pipe right before the MAF housing since it's removable. I'm not sure what you mean by "surge line" but if you mean the line dumping into the intake from the DV recirc I'm not sure what good this will do you since the recirc goes after the MAF anyway.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

No I mean that at peak boost I am seeing a surge which causes boost to flutter through a decent part of the power band. 

I am told its caused by air turbulence and the maf being unable to take precise enough reading due to the turbulence. It doesnt throw a cel but it does rob a bit of performance


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Well, whatta ya think about running the ATP intake like I said?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Yo ucould buy the 3" section and slowly trim the bits untill it fits into the intake?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

blackvento36 said:


> Well, whatta ya think about running the ATP intake like I said?


Well I kinda like the look of the all eurojet engine bay...I figure this would be a cheaper route after already having two different intakes. 

Plus the APR software isn't written for a 3 inch maf housing


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Yo ucould buy the 3" section and slowly trim the bits untill it fits into the intake?


Yeah that may be the best option but...Im not that steady with a dremel


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

You cant put a 3" intake with the tune, itll throw a cel.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

I was toying with the idea of finding a factory air straightener from another car with a 2.75" intake diameter. There's got to be one out there. Just never got around to searching.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Rub-ISH said:


> Well I kinda like the look of the all eurojet engine bay...I figure this would be a cheaper route after already having two different intakes.
> 
> Plus the APR software isn't written for a 3 inch maf housing





donjuan1jr said:


> You cant put a 3" intake with the tune, itll throw a cel.


ATPs intake does *not* have a 3" MAF housing. It is 3" tubing that connects to a machined MAF housing with silicone couplers. It's closer to the original size than just about any other intake because It's machined from a chunk of aluminum rather than a 2.75" tubing that's pretty close. The outside of the MAF is 3" so it can connect to 3" tubing, the inside is stock airbox MAF area. I'm suggesting you stick it in the 3" pipe just *before* the maf housing.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

TypeR #126 said:


> I was toying with the idea of finding a factory air straightener from another car with a 2.75" intake diameter. There's got to be one out there. Just never got around to searching.



ID of a TT225 or 12V Vr6 Mk4 MAF is roughly that.

The straighteners just pop out so you could just pop it out and press it in, may require some minor modification. 

I have done this on my Gt28RS equipped 1.8t.


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know if you feel like droping money on another intake. But I think Apr is supposed to be releasing there New intake soon.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> So I have an OEM K04 setup on my car with All the eurojet bells and whistles, CAI/VALVE Cover/ CATCH CAN / S3 Reroute...etc
> 
> I am also running APR tuning which I like very much and would rather not change...The problem is now having run into the surge line with regards to air turbulence, my only APR certified solution is to throw the stock air box back on:thumbdown: which would require all kinds of rerouting and head ache which I just will not do.


The issue with the Eurojet CAI is all the joints it has prior to the MAF, which adds to the turbulence of the system.

An aftermarket CAI with less joints should produce less turbulence


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

SO I have found a couple of options...and bought both of them:screwy: 

The first being the 3 inch honey comb mentioned above and the second being this AEM Drop in Straightener from a Mazdaspeed 3 Intake system made by aem with the same 2.75 inch diameter. I called AEM this morning to confirm the sizing, but they would not sell me the "venturi" separately so I found it on another site for $6.95










Fingers crossed that it will fit with out doing too much modification


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

A flow straightener is not going to make the noise go away.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> A flow straightener is not going to make the noise go away.


What noise are you referring to? I am not worried about noise... only trying to smooth out boost fluctuation with out the stock air box.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> What noise are you referring to? I am not worried about noise... only trying to smooth out boost fluctuation with out the stock air box.


Sorry, maybe I'm confusing you with someone else?


----------



## U.G. MKV (May 31, 2010)

In for results. I think the op is on to something.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

U.G. MKV said:


> In for results. I think the op is on to something.


Quick update since you asked. I installed the second option from AEM from the mazdaspeed intake and it has improved my cars boost performance DRAMATICALLY! Regularly reaching higher peak boost , with little to no flutter through the meat of the rpm range. (3-4k) 

Worth the 6 bucks I spent. My fuel economy has also improved which leads me to believe there was a lot of turbulence from the eurojet CAI


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

link to pick up the $6 part?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.therpmstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=826

Couldn't find the place I got mine from but here is one for 14 bucks but its exactly the same thing

I still may need to modify mine because its is currently just sitting at the mouth of the MAF pipe right after the crazy silicone 90, there is a small lip on the straightener that prevented me from getting all the way right before the MAF. I was initially just testing for any improvement regardless of placement and I got good results by just dropping it into the airflow. 

I still intend on trimming up the metal honeycomb straightener but...since I got good results from the first try, I haven't been in much of a rush:beer:

THANK ME LATER eace:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I found a place that offers tham at $6, but I wont share the source till I order mine as the stock is low. :laugh:

i have the neuspeed intake, and would hate to chop her up... im thinking of getting the EJ intake.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Krieger said:


> I found a place that offers tham at $6, but I wont share the source till I order mine as the stock is low. :laugh:
> 
> i have the neuspeed intake, and would hate to chop her up... im thinking of getting the EJ intake.


You shouldn't really be seeing type type of issue as the Neuspeed intake is one big giant pipe. As i mentioned earlier, the EJ one has a lot of joints, especially close to the MAF sensor, which causes more turbulence compared to a pipe with few joints.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ive had funky surges and stuff since day one with this intake. when I first got it people complained that when they logged the MAF, it was not reading correctly. that way before the vortex switched over tho so those threads are lost afaik.

still might be worth it to try. always feel a bit peppier with the MAF unplugged, so who knows.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

subd


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the heads up on this - i just ordered mine. I have a forge intake (single canister version of the twintake) on my K04 setup and was getting some weird air flow readings abouve 5k rpm, I will def post so logs after I put this in.

The best part is that the intake is already cut right before the MAF section so install will take a few seconds only :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Cool report back with the log values and blocks you checked!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

hate to be the buzzkill....

kinda makes you wonder about how good the stock airbox really is (and very annoying)... as the S3 pretty much uses the stock style airbox.


















Now I'm curious about going back to the stock airbox... and trying to adapt as much as possible to the S3's relocated DV...


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Where did you find that S3 stock engine cover pic?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

lour32 said:


> Where did you find that S3 stock engine cover pic?


the sister site to VWVortex

www.fourtitude.com --- the Audi gallery gets updated


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

Installed this over the weekend - took 2 seconds. This is a very well designed piece, it sits flush to the ID of the piping so it will stay right where it is and it does not stick out so the silicone coupler goes over the pipe no problem.

I instantly feel an improvement on my REVO K04 setup - there is no little hesitation (like before)when i accellerate - just a very smooth feeling. Also feels smooth all the way up to redline - didn't feel any flat spots.

I highly recommend this and will most likely do some logs on wednesday.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

very interesting! I may be purchasing one of these for my APR stage 2 setup :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

skateboy918 said:


> Installed this over the weekend - took 2 seconds. This is a very well designed piece, it sits flush to the ID of the piping so it will stay right where it is and it does not stick out so the silicone coupler goes over the pipe no problem.
> 
> I instantly feel an improvement on my REVO K04 setup - there is no little hesitation (like before)when i accellerate - just a very smooth feeling. Also feels smooth all the way up to redline - didn't feel any flat spots.
> 
> I highly recommend this and will most likely do some logs on wednesday.


If you want even better results turn the straightener so it's fins are perpendicular to the MAF element.


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> If you want even better results turn the straightener so it's fins are perpendicular to the MAF element.


 can I ask why? 

i can also log both wasy i guess


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

i keep forgetting to buy this. going to try it out this week. probably going to buy a new intake as my NS's grommet that connects it to the heat broke, and the MAF screws are stripped. :banghead:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I get turbulence from the stock cover even. I think APR's tune is really picky when it comes to MAF values. I sure wish APR would release the stg 2 FSI intake.


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

I've just order'ed mine. :thumbup:


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

skateboy918 said:


> Installed this over the weekend - took 2 seconds. This is a very well designed piece, it sits flush to the ID of the piping so it will stay right where it is and it does not stick out so the silicone coupler goes over the pipe no problem.
> 
> I instantly feel an improvement on my REVO K04 setup - there is no little hesitation (like before)when i accellerate - just a very smooth feeling. Also feels smooth all the way up to redline - didn't feel any flat spots.
> 
> I highly recommend this and will most likely do some logs on wednesday.


 Which intake is that?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I have done EXTENSIVE logging with an air straightener and all my logs had values with -10 g/s on them when using it.I know my maf is the correct size cause i have also tested the stock maf with the same piping both with and without straightener.

As far as performance goes, yes there is a low down difference (gain) but as i said up top measured air is lower.

I am now running without one.I never found enough "evidence" to run one, and based on my maf logs, i chose not to stick with one.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

That is a forge intake, wraped in gold heat foil


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> I have done EXTENSIVE logging with an air straightener and all my logs had values with -10 g/s on them when using it.I know my maf is the correct size cause i have also tested the stock maf with the same piping both with and without straightener.
> 
> As far as performance goes, yes there is a low down difference (gain) but as i said up top measured air is lower.
> 
> I am now running without one.I never found enough "evidence" to run one, and based on my maf logs, i chose not to stick with one.


 
Thats cool, but I could not stand having the boost flutter as seriously as it was up top through the meat of the power band. It literally fluttered and purged all the way from 3-4k. Now it boost properly with the correct metered air (For APR anyways) and will reach much closer to its requested boost value. Both of which I am A-ok with. 

What air straightener did you use? On what intake? In what thread did you post this information? 

I appreciate you chiming in and would like to see your results as per your logs. For the sake of being thorough we might as well have some data in here! 

I don't have my own Vag com and wouldn't really know what values blocks to Log, But I would really like to know what to check out when I get a hold of one again. (I have checked requested boost with with my APR Dealer, just no file on it  )


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

Got mine's today, it took no more than 2 seconds to put it in. Very, very happy with the results.  

Nice one Rub-ISH. :thumbup:


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

I feel like mine is a little restricting at mid-high rpms... no data to back that up though


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

acespizee said:


> Got mine's today, it took no more than 2 seconds to put it in. Very, very happy with the results.
> 
> Nice one Rub-ISH. :thumbup:


 No Problem glad I could help...I just wonder how long it will take till these things are no where to be foundopcorn: 

Like I said AEM won't sell them solo and mazdaspeed3 parts aren't all that mass produced


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

I wanted to bump this and update with some of my results:

I have a REVO k04 setup and before the most air mass i logged is 238g/s at around 6700rpm. I have seen it as low as 230g/s and 238 was the most i EVER got with many different intake combinations

Now after inserting the little insert, my intake air mass is now around 246 g/s at 6700rpm (6 back to back runs). My boost pressure also increased by around 1PSI and now is held at 18PSI at redline compared to the normal 16-17 I had before.

The only other thing I have changed between the logs was going from a step 7 to 8 NGK spark plugs


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

skateboy918 said:


> I wanted to bump this and update with some of my results:
> 
> I have a REVO k04 setup and before the most air mass i logged is 238g/s at around 6700rpm. I have seen it as low as 230g/s and 238 was the most i EVER got with many different intake combinations
> 
> ...


In what temperatures did you perform both tests ?

That plays a HUGE role on what values and what boost you will see.

Start from that.


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> In what temperatures did you perform both tests ?
> 
> That plays a HUGE role on what values and what boost you will see.
> 
> Start from that.


temperatures were the same (64F-70F) and the test spot was the same strip on my local highway heading in the same direct at the same time during the night (11pm on wednesday nights, haha)


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice! great to see some actual logging done. 

I know for a fact that straightener does help smooth MAF readings


----------



## ihasmkv (May 4, 2008)

Has it helped with the fuel trims?


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

:thumbup:


skateboy918 said:


> I wanted to bump this and update with some of my results:
> 
> I have a REVO k04 setup and before the most air mass i logged is 238g/s at around 6700rpm. I have seen it as low as 230g/s and 238 was the most i EVER got with many different intake combinations
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry everyone - I looked at all my logs again today and I have been around 248-257 g/s before in the WINTER time with a custom intake that invloves the OEM intake MAF section. However, those numbers started to drop to 230-240g/s in MAY-AUGUST. 

I still stand by my beliefs that this does smooth of the MAF readings and well worth the $15-18


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

Took mine's back out a while ago guys, with it i couldnt get no higher than 355 bhp   

Without it i consistently make 374-375 bhp.  

Same day, same dyno. I also noticed that it may have been spinning in its space as when i would check the straightner it would be in a different position to how it was set.  

Oh well it was cheap and did clear up the maf readings and boost chopiness a bit. 

It was seeming to cause a big restriction. :thumbdown:


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

GolfRS said:


> I have done EXTENSIVE logging with an air straightener and all my logs had values with -10 g/s on them when using it.I know my maf is the correct size cause i have also tested the stock maf with the same piping both with and without straightener.
> 
> As far as performance goes, yes there is a low down difference (gain) but as i said up top measured air is lower.
> 
> I am now running without one.I never found enough "evidence" to run one, and based on my maf logs, i chose not to stick with one.


 GolfRS was bang on the money. :thumbup:


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

FYI, the black plastic laminar screen (flow straightener) from a '00 S4 2.7T (MAF p/n 078-906-461-B) is 3" diameter and removable from the MAF. Turbulent airflow causing surging at cruise on the freeway was an issue with stg3 K04 2.7T kits, and so gluing the laminar screen into the big MAF housings helped this.
Interestingly enough, this MAF actually has two laminars--the plastic one(removable) which has larger openings, and the metal one(non-removable) which has smaller openings.


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

skateboy918 said:


> thanks for the heads up on this - i just ordered mine. I have a forge intake (single canister version of the twintake) on my K04 setup and was getting some weird air flow readings abouve 5k rpm, I will def post so logs after I put this in.
> 
> The best part is that the intake is already cut right before the MAF section so install will take a few seconds only :thumbup:


Any misfires above 5k?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a little help if anyone wants to try this

http://www.treadstoneperformance.co...yComb+MAF+Mass+Air+Meter+Airflow+Straightener

i run mafless, so i cant test it.


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

donjuan1jr said:


> Just a little help if anyone wants to try this
> 
> http://www.treadstoneperformance.co...yComb+MAF+Mass+Air+Meter+Airflow+Straightener
> 
> i run mafless, so i cant test it.


Hi, what is the benefit of you running maf-less ???


----------

